# Male Golden Greek



## Tortuga_terrestre (Mar 19, 2013)

Looking for a 5 inch plus male to add to my colony. Please PM me. Thank You


----------



## Scoutsboy (Mar 23, 2013)

I have one... his name is bartholemue...he is very active he eats healthy drinks regularly...but hes not for sale


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Mar 23, 2013)

That psyche was naughty/


Beautiful Greeks you have.


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 23, 2013)

Check in the trade section there is a 5 inch golden male for sale or trade


----------

